# Quels logiciels marchent avec X11



## dgeorg (26 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
Je dois utiliser un logiciel (ADINA) d'éléments finis qui ne tourne que sous windos ou Unix.
Les platte formes supportées, en plus de windows, sont :
Linux - Linux kernel 2.4.0 (Itanium)
Linux - Linux kernel 2.4.19 (Opteron)
HP - HP-UX 11 (PA-RISC 2)
SGI - IRIX 6.5
Sun - Solaris 8
IBM - AIX 5.1
J'ai contacté le concepteur du logiciel et il m'a dit :Yes, all UNIX platforms are based on X11 and ADINA uses that (plus OpenGL)
Mais il m'a dit, que ce logiciel ne marcherait pas avec Mac os... pourtant ce logiciel supporte X11...
Je ne connais pas grand chose en unix et je pensais que si une application supportait x11, alors on
pouvait l'utiliser sous mac os...
Quelqu'un peut m'éclairer svp ?


----------



## Original-VLM (26 Mai 2005)

dgeorg a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> Je dois utiliser un logiciel (ADINA) d'éléments finis qui ne tourne que sous windos ou Unix.
> Les platte formes supportées, en plus de windows, sont :
> Linux - Linux kernel 2.4.0 (Itanium)
> ...



Ben a priori, si le concepteur d'indique qu'il sera supporté via X11, tu devrais pouvoir t'en sortir.
Fais déja le necessaire pour installer sur ton Mac les DarwinPorts, (ou Fink) et ensuite, tu devrais pouvoir faire une compil de ton soft en récuperant le tar.gz.
Encore mieux, si ton soft est inclu a la liste des DarwinPorts dans X11 ça sera good.

Prends ma réponse pour argent comptant je ne suis pas un Unix Rulez Da World, mais dans le Principe c'est comme ça que ça devrait fonctionner.


----------



## dgeorg (26 Mai 2005)

Le problème, c'est que ce logiciel est très très payant... donc je ne crois pas qu'il donne les sources
pour qu'on puisse le compiler nous même...
Je pense que seulement la version déjà compiler arrive... je suis pas sur
sinon c'est quoi "darwinports" ?
merci de ton aide


----------



## flap (27 Mai 2005)

Même si MacOS X fait partie du monde Unix il faut que le logiciel soit spécialement compilé pour Mac (voir également un peu modifié). Fink ou Opendarwin se charge de rassembler le portage des applis issus de Unix/Linux. Ton logiciel si il est pas libre ne sera pas dispo en source. Donc pas compilable. Si il n'y a pas de binaire pour MacOS X tu ne pourras pas le mettre. Tu peux toujours essayer d'aller pleurer chez l'éditeur pour qu'il se bouge mais je doute que ça marche.


----------



## houlala63 (3 Juin 2005)

oui, dans le genre petition electronique comme avec messenger (exemple)
http://www.petitiononline.com/MSGRMAC/petition.html


----------



## dgeorg (3 Juin 2005)

c'est bien ce que je craignais...
l'éditeur m'a clairement dit qu'il n'y avait pas de version mac en insinuant qu'il n'y en aurait jamais...
ils ont comme partenaire ibm. ceci explique peut être cela...
en tous merci des conseils...


----------

